# Hoyt 900 vs G3 limbs



## rustytractor (Jan 31, 2004)

I am getting back into competitive shooting after a couple years away from the sport and would like opinions on the Hoyt limb options. I am looking at either the G3 or the 900 CX limbs. Has anyone shot one or both models? Can you comment on the feel, speed, general performance and pros and cons? Any information you can provide will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## engtee (Oct 2, 2003)

I have shot G3s in 42# shorts, 38# mediums. Liked the shorts and felt the mediums were very smooth, but seemed to lack real punch. I have never shot the 900s, but was told by Hoyt engineering that they were about 2-3 fps faster than the G3s. I have personally witnessed 2 pair of the 900s delaminate. I have also shot the 990s for a handful of shots and found them to be smooth and felt about as powerful as the G3s.


----------



## ScarletArrows (May 25, 2007)

900's are good limbs but imo are plagued by problems...I am on my second set..warranty replaced...many have similar stories. NO limb is going to be perfect...I know of a guy who is on his 3rd set of 990's...BUT he wants to shoot 14 stand 452x strings and I don't think at 45# any limb would hold up well to that abuse. He shoots very well for the most part but his bow sounds like a hammer hitting an anvil. anyway...Everything is built within a tolerance.

990's just to look at are constructed much cleaner and having shot both seem to feel the same. 

990 vs 900 vs G3 is almost negligable...speed is better with 990/900 throught the chrono...but they feel very similar.

If you have choice go with the 990's. Just a better built limb. G3 is good stuff...but I think between the choice of those or 900's I would go in fav. of speed. with the 900's


----------



## Acehero (Nov 2, 2007)

I went from 40lb 900's to G3's after my 900's failed under warranty. The 900's are faster and in my opinion, much smoother. Since then I've worked my way up the poundage ladder and now own some long 46lb 990's. These limbs are fantastic! I find them smooth for the draw weight, much quieter than the 44lb Innos and very stable. I can't comment on their speed as I havent had them long yet and have gone from medium to long, but the 990's are looking like being a very good limb.


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

Just to compare apples to apples, longer limbs are smoother drawing but slower, short limbs are fast but stack quickly. Medium limbs tend to be somewhere in the middle. Comparing 40lb medium limbs to 46lb long limbs is meaningless. 

If you are just getting back afer a long layoff I would go with very light limbs 28-32lbs max. This way you can practice your form and build up your back muscles. You should consider used maple or carbon limbs for your first pair or two. Save the G3's and the 900's for your second or third pair.

I own Hoyt G3's, Stratix, Gold Medalist and FX limbs. Each has their strong points, what is important is how _you_ like them. A complete Hoyt Gold Medalist with carbon limbs, stabilizer and sights sold on Ebay for $300 a few days ago. Used should be your first choice for your first bow. If you improve the way you hope you can always sell it for what you bought it for and upgrade later or use it as a backup. (I still have one Gold Medalist that I shoot regularly). 

TAO


----------



## Acehero (Nov 2, 2007)

TheAncientOne said:


> Just to compare apples to apples, longer limbs are smoother drawing but slower, short limbs are fast but stack quickly. Medium limbs tend to be somewhere in the middle. Comparing 40lb medium limbs to 46lb long limbs is meaningless.
> 
> If you are just getting back afer a long layoff I would go with very light limbs 28-32lbs max. This way you can practice your form and build up your back muscles. You should consider used maple or carbon limbs for your first pair or two. Save the G3's and the 900's for your second or third pair.
> 
> ...


I wasn't comparing 40lb mediums to 46lb longs. Just to clarify both the 900cx's and G3's were 40lb mediums but were very different limbs to shoot.


----------



## Brandeis_Archer (Dec 20, 2006)

I shot my roommate's G3's for a while while waiting for a set of Innos to make it through customs. They certainly work fine (shot a new personal best with them), but I definitely didn't care for the way they felt. It was like shooting a pillow; some people like that, but I prefer a crisper feeling shot. He got some 990's that I tried and like more (similar poundage, but IIRC they're mediums so that may have something to do with it.)


----------



## Greg Bouras (Nov 17, 2006)

My G3's and 900's shoot well on the Aero-Tec or the Avalon Plus risers.
I have to tell you though that neither bow shoots as accurate,quiet,or as fast as the INNO riser and limbs.

Crispest bow I have ever shot.


----------

